
Canada 150 Typeface - keehun
http://canada.pch.gc.ca/eng/1445028439342
======
flycaliguy
The uppercase G's lack of a spur... it just seems Canadian. Something about
not needing the crutch due to our northern resourcefulness. The M's pointed
top strikes me immediately as a play on the triangular shapes of inuit
language, a tasteful nod.

Overall it really fits and is an excellent contribution to our nation's
aesthetic. Distinctly no longer British, funny in a dry way, clean like a
Scandinavian without the rigidity, forever fond of Expo '67 and slowly moving
past colonialism without erasing it.

It'll suit Justin Trudeau's government perfectly. A nod to his father's 60's
legacy but with a "because it's 2015" modernity. It actually kind of resembles
the man himself with his native tattoo* and all.

*[http://i.huffpost.com/gen/3577800/thumbs/o-JUSTIN-TRUDEAU-BO...](http://i.huffpost.com/gen/3577800/thumbs/o-JUSTIN-TRUDEAU-BOXING-TATTOO-570.jpg)

~~~
aaronem
What a uniquely Canadian take on the Putin glamour shot!

------
Geekette
That is one complete typeface; love it. But how so government of them to
impose an _application process_ just to get the typeface! Especially when the
font is supposedly free for commercial or non-commercial use.

Edit: If the implication is that the font should be used only in conjunction
with referencing the logo and Canada 150 milestone, then it should be
explicitly stated.

~~~
kps
The Wired article says the font is an expansion of Mesmerize¹, so if you're
writing in the Latin alphabet it's irrelevant.

¹
[http://www.fontspring.com/fonts/typodermic/mesmerize](http://www.fontspring.com/fonts/typodermic/mesmerize)

~~~
kps
Followup (too late for me to edit): The designer, Ray Larabie, says here¹:
“After Canada's 150th birthday (2017) I intend to release it as open source.
There might be some revisions before then.” — and some other interesting
things, like: “The idea of irking the design profession was part of the
attraction to this project”.

¹ [http://typedrawers.com/discussion/1267/typeface-to-
accompany...](http://typedrawers.com/discussion/1267/typeface-to-accompany-
canada-150-logo)

------
err4nt
Seems cool, my first thought is: I bet this makes it easy to @font-face some
of these languages online finally. Oh but you need gov't permission to use the
typeface.

It COULD be so useful, let's hope they separate the licensing for the logo and
the typeface in the future to make the typeface easier to access and use
without permission!

------
fruzz
I'm not aware of a good-looking unified font that handles English, French,
Cree/Inuktitut. It's really unfortunate that the government did not make it
available as an unrestricted download.

------
yawgmoth
Couldn't get OP/Google Cache to load, so here's a related article with some
screenshots (thumbnails are heavily artifacted, but the regular-scale images
are less so)

[http://prostheticknowledge.tumblr.com/post/134143005311/cana...](http://prostheticknowledge.tumblr.com/post/134143005311/canada-150-typeface-
commisioned-by-canadian)

~~~
jszymborski
Here's a mirror. [https://archive.is/zxBQk](https://archive.is/zxBQk)

------
ghh
Does this font feel Canadian to Canadians?

The Dutch government also has its 'own' typeface [1,2], used on everything
from the official weather reports to tax forms and road signs. Dutch people
recognize anything written in it as something meant to be taken seriously.

[1]
[https://www.rijkshuisstijl.nl/bouwstenen/lettertype](https://www.rijkshuisstijl.nl/bouwstenen/lettertype)

[2] [http://designworkplan.com/typography-fonts/rijksoverheid-
san...](http://designworkplan.com/typography-fonts/rijksoverheid-sans-
serif.htm)

~~~
kps
I don't think there's any typeface that Canadians would recognize as
particularly Canadian. The federal government uses Helvetica.

But then, to me, ‘Dutchness’ in a typeface brings to mind the styles of the
17th century when the Dutch were at the center of printing.

------
lux
Having to apply for use of the logo just to use the font is a bizarre move...

~~~
lux
Downvoted for this? Jeez.

I'm a Canadian and I don't think I should have to register and present a
justification of my use of a logo I'm not actually going to use in order to
use Canada's new font.

------
jhanschoo
I'm not used to the shape of the counters of this typeface on the gs, ps and
qs; to my eyes they seem very opinionated.

------
legulere
Why did they use JPEG?

------
ape4
Needs emojis for all Canadian NHL teams.

